# Mrs Axionn's new bike



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

After watching the tour each night with me last month mrs axionn started making comments about how she would like to ride with me a little and that she had been looking at bikes online. 

We went to the LBS last night to look at what they had in stock. I think she was a little intimidated by the shop at first, but she warmed up quickly and told the wrench what kind of bike she wanted and what kind of riding she wanted to do. I disappeared and talked to the owner about wheel building while the wrench went over the different bikes they had on the floor.

Ended up picking a Cannondale Quick Feminine 4 after a few test rides.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice. Cannondales handle great and have lots of get up and go. Next thing you know she'll want one of these.  


.


----------

